# A little trick my pal Fuzzy taught me...



## Hines

Waste not, want not.


----------



## 36Bones

Wise man, that Fuzzy. :nod:


----------



## Fuzzy

Thanks for the recognition, Dave.

Always nice to pass info on to the youngin's


----------



## border bandit

Oh, that is awesome. I got enough pipes to try this out. New plans for the weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy

I have never smoked a whole cigar in a pipe, only the last inch or so of cigars that I really liked. Another thing I to to keep the pipes in the picture is save all the caps I cut. Thanks Perfecto cutter. When i get a pill bottle full I smoke them in a pipe.


----------



## smokin3000gt

Fuzzy your name suddenly makes sense to me! sweet pipe BTW (and beard of course)


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

That is just awesome! O.K., another lesson learned via Fuzzy, I'll stop burning my fingers, gotta get a pipe....


----------



## shakinghorizons

I literally LOL'd!!! That is just incredibly awesome!!


----------



## Monday

Awesome tip  going to give it a try this weekend!


----------



## Carts

Wicked_Rhube said:


> That is just awesome! O.K., another lesson learned via Fuzzy, I'll stop burning my fingers, gotta get a pipe....


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-check-into-pipes-tobacco-new-old-pass-4.html


----------



## pascal

I already rolled cut off and smoked those in a pipe too but the idea of placing the cigar end in a pipe was just to obvious ! Can learn something each new day...My fingers say thank you to Fuzzy, a way to enj oy 99% the ones that are not easy to put down


----------



## splattttttt

Wicked_Rhube said:


> That is just awesome! O.K., another lesson learned via Fuzzy, I'll stop burning my fingers, gotta get a pipe....


make it a cobb ( ;


----------



## fuente~fuente

Fuzzy said:


> I have never smoked a whole cigar in a pipe, only the last inch or so of cigars that I really liked. Another thing I to to keep the pipes in the picture is save all the caps I cut. Thanks Perfecto cutter. When i get a pill bottle full I smoke them in a pipe.


Talk about recycling! Fuzzy is the King of Green!


----------



## Jimmy James

This is a really good idea. I received a Cobb a few months back as a gift and this would be perfect to finally use it.


----------



## RoRo

Fuzzy and Hines. Great pics, and an amazing idea that always crossed my mind and rubbed out as foolish. It does make me wish I had the chance to further enjoy some amazing sticks when I sadly let the nub go.


----------



## Hubby

Nice idea guys... I would have never thought about that! Ingenious though!!!!!


----------



## Aphile

This is a new thing? Haven't potheads been doing this for years? "Put the roach in the bowl, man!" :smoke2:

I like the cap idea but how does it smoke? Like a hundred different sticks?


----------



## Yambor44

Genius! I've been using the toothpick method. Time to get a pipe!


----------



## Kane R

Hines said:


> Waste not, want not.
> View attachment 39857


A friend did this to me. it ruined my pipe. But that pipe has a new job. Bring life to the small and lifeless. I was so happy when my friend showed me this.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

Excuse my ignorance.....why would it ruin a pipe??


----------



## Fuzzy

I really can not see it ruining a pipe. Although I have a couple of pipes that are used for nubbing almost exclusively, I am not afraid to smoke a bowl of some English blend in them once in awhile. I do not smoke aromatic type tobacco, though.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Fuzzy said:


> I have never smoked a whole cigar in a pipe, only the last inch or so of cigars that I really liked. Another thing I to to keep the pipes in the picture is save all the caps I cut. Thanks Perfecto cutter. When i get a pill bottle full I smoke them in a pipe.
> 
> I've heard that done with "roaches". Emphasis on "heard". TCB.


----------



## webber

genius ideas!


----------



## Mauiraindakine

I read this thread awhile back and picked up a decent pipe at one of the Hadji shops over here at another camp I was at for awhile and this definitely even changed the flavor profile on some down to nub pieces, at least for me AND got my money's worth on several cigars!


----------



## Clark82

Fuzz is an absolute genius!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Not a genius, a cheap old Derelict!


----------



## Auburnguy

I think I need to get me a pipe now.


----------



## Fuzzy

Auburnguy said:


> I think I need to get me a pipe now.


You just can not go wrong with a cob. If you want wood, get a Dr. Grabow, inexpensive and most smoke decent with minimal to no break-in.


----------



## Auburnguy

Fuzzy said:


> You just can not go wrong with a cob. If you want wood, get a Dr. Grabow, inexpensive and most smoke decent with minimal to no break-in.


Thanks for the recommendation. I will look into one to keep on hand.


----------



## madbricky

Auburnguy said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I will look into one to keep on hand.


A Missouri Meerschaum Legend or spend a bit more $10 for a Country Gentleman and you have the actual best pipe for this. They require no breaking in and always smoke dry and cool unlike a wood pipe. 
I break up my cuttings and humidity adjust to just like pipe tobacco for an 3XCELLENT smoke. You can also cut the cigar leaf into some decent pipe tobacco to add the profile of cigar leaf making an awesome new blend!


----------



## Auburnguy

I will look online for one soon. I am so new to smoking. All of this information is nice to have.


----------



## Chad202

Never considered a pipe but this is an excellent reason to invest in one. Great tip.


----------



## Chad202

Deleted


----------



## the nub

Fuzzy said:


> I have never smoked a whole cigar in a pipe, only the last inch or so of cigars that I really liked. Another thing I to to keep the pipes in the picture is save all the caps I cut. Thanks Perfecto cutter. When i get a pill bottle full I smoke them in a pipe.


this is great! LOL. I've been doing this on and off for probably 7 or 8 years. It's nice to see that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Big Tex

If you smoke your cigar cuttings in a corn cob pipe would that be a "cob salad"?



Fuzzy said:


> I have never smoked a whole cigar in a pipe, only the last inch or so of cigars that I really liked. Another thing I to to keep the pipes in the picture is save all the caps I cut. Thanks Perfecto cutter. When i get a pill bottle full I smoke them in a pipe.


----------



## Fuzzy

Big Tex said:


> If you smoke your cigar cuttings in a corn cob pipe would that be a "cob salad"?


:lol: ipe:

Yep and I am just about to have a dark and tasty cob salad right now.


----------



## Entropydave

So, that's a good idea with what to do with all the cut off ends! Maybe need to start a new thread on what to do with the cuttings.... I fancy trying to make a cigar scented chocolate ice cream...wonder if it could be done?!

And in fact IIRC I still have a Jambo meerschaum pipe I bought when i was a teenager as a cooler way to smoke pot - don't think it was used much as it was too big... but finally after 35 years I can use it to smoke my clippings! I hate throwing them away and tend to keep them in the humidor for extra scent!


----------



## KawandaBlack

awesome idea!


----------



## Mr.Draned

Outstanding ingenuity!


----------



## Entropydave

I just found a few recipes for ice cream flavoured with tobacco - I shall try it in the summer. Subtlety is the trick I think. I have a few ideas....!


----------



## tubbs

Auburnguy said:


> I think I need to get me a pipe now.


LOL! +1 Dammmit - my wife is gonna haunt you Fuzzy.


----------



## Kevin Keith

I'm gonna bump this. I saw a post from someone wondering about smoking a cigar in a pipe, but I don't remember who it was. What's up Fuzzy?


----------



## TheFullMonte

Woah... I never would have though of this.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

so simple, yet brilliant.


----------

